# So I've taken an interest in Doctor Who...



## Thorne (Jul 31, 2011)

As of recently, I have been overcome by boredom (Oh the drudgery) and as such I need something to do. A while ago I came across the existence of David Tennant and I must say he quite the lovely fellow. Looking more into the guy I found he played the tenth doctor in the aforementioned TV series, so I decided to give it a go.

I've noticed this forum is filled with Doctor Who fans so I decided to see if anyone here can help me.

Are there any good sites where I can watch it? When does Tennant start playing the Doctor? Any information or opinion from people who have actually watched the show is welcome.


----------



## RosesBones (Aug 1, 2011)

Tennant began as the Doctor in season two of New Who. He left the show at the end of the lost season, which was the year after season four and had like five "specials" that weren't actually any longer or better than an episode in a typical season. He played the Doctor for five years, lost season included.

If you plan to watch Doctor Who, then you really need to start with season one. The Doctor in that season is Christopher Eccleston, and he is really amazing and you should be sure to watch his season.

Doctor Who is excellent, and I envy you getting to watch for the first time! It's a wonderful experience.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 1, 2011)

You most of the episodes via DVD, or Netflix. Sadly the latter is lacking "Voyage of the Damned". :/

Also Megavideo has most of them online for free, except "42"...

You can live without "42".


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 1, 2011)

Seconding the above advice; start from series 1, with Christopher Eccleston. It does an excellent job of filling you in about the Doctor and the TARDIS and all the Whoniversey stuff without requiring any knowledge of the 30+ years of Who that happened before (don't start with the actual beginning of Doctor Who, that way lies madness). 
Tennant comes in at the start of series 2 and everything continues to be wonderful.

If the only episodes you'll miss are Voyage of the Damned and/or 42, you won't miss much. Doctor Who has a few pretty bad episodes here and there, but they're more than made up for by some that are stunning, moving and all-round excellent pieces of television, made better by the fact that you love the characters as if they were your own family <3


----------



## RosesBones (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually, the last I knew Netflix has both Voyage of the Damned and 42. I remember that they weren't there a while ago, but then they turned up. I guess it might have changed back? I guess they aren't all that important anyway, but if they're there in whatever system you use to watch them they're worth viewing at least once.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm, well at one point Netflix was missing VotD, but I know for sure that Megavideo lacks "42".


----------



## Dragiiin123 (Aug 11, 2011)

matt smith is the best doctor.


----------

